# paul vunak multiple opponents



## verbatim19 (Oct 26, 2005)

hey guys i am wondering how you guys would handle multiple opponents. if nay of you have seen the paul vunaks mass attack tape can they please tell me how he handles multiple opponents. Or if nayone has been in a situation where they versed multiple opponents can they tel me how they survived it please. I would be thankful.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 26, 2005)

It's been close to 10 years since I've watched this tape, but as I remember Paul does a lot of drill work outside in a parking lot with Dion Sanders and two other assitants.  

His focus is on using footwork to create a triangle out of his opponents so that they're always tangled and can only come at him one at a time.

I think there's a bit about attitude as well.


----------



## NARC (Nov 25, 2005)

*Vu is working with Sifu Dion Riccardo (Victory Martial Arts, Chicago) and "crew", yes he (Vu) is "zoning" to only take on one assailant ideally at a time and using the others as "body shields"...great drill ! *


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, I train under one of Paul Vunak's instructors and we do that sort of drill!


----------



## rutherford (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh, yeah.  Isn't that Dion Sanders guy on TV or something?  

Ok.  Sometimes I'm an idiot.


----------



## unladylikedefnse (Jul 11, 2011)

I train with Paul Vunak and his Senior Training Officer Sifu Harinder Singh. They incorporate mass attack drills where there are more than 2 attackers. In the beginning, it is a little intimidating and you get that adrenaline rush...but it's good to practice so you don't get caught up in the moment when an altercation does happen in real life. 

Rule number 1: never cut the middle. Other rules are: strike first, defang the snake, use one of the attackers as your shield 



verbatim19 said:


> hey guys i am wondering how you guys would handle multiple opponents. if nay of you have seen the paul vunaks mass attack tape can they please tell me how he handles multiple opponents. Or if nayone has been in a situation where they versed multiple opponents can they tel me how they survived it please. I would be thankful.


----------



## Buka (Jul 12, 2011)

Defeating multiples is about controlling space and owning time. You have to keep moving, and keep moving in. You need to create chaos. Chaos is your friend. Attitude is everything, both yours and theirs. Dealing with real world violence demands that you think "crafty" rather than athletic or Martial. You have to learn to be cunning before you can deal with multiple attackers. Street criminals are not smarter than you, and they're usually not better educated than you. But they tend to be more cunning. 
The principles of defeating multiples are attitude, entering space, time framing, landscaping, position, position, position, sight and accessing a weapon.

There is also a specific component and training to getting knocked to the ground while dealing with multiples.

When you fight someone man on man, in order to win you have to dominate that person. When fighting multiples you don't have to dominate anyone, you have to dominate the situation.


----------

